# North West..



## amytrisha

Anybody from the North West? I'm from Bolton which is quite close to Manchester.. Looking for nice places to take a 1 year old over the summer, I'm bored of the 'usuals' we go to! xx


----------



## amytrisha

Of England ^ :)


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Following I'm near Manchester and would also like to know :)


----------



## amytrisha

Oo where abouts are you?

At the mo we go to Farmer Parrs (Fleetwood), the obvious beaches like southport and blackpool, Heaton Park then just local parks/play centres.. Boring! xx


----------



## Baby_Dreams

I'm in Oldham if you know it? x


----------



## amytrisha

Ye it's only about half an hour away! :) x


----------



## Baby_Dreams

Not far at all :) I just know the usual farms and parks etc x


----------

